# Gaming PC für WoW



## Abeyz (11. Juli 2015)

*Gaming PC für WoW*

Hey PCGH Community

ich bin neu hier und möchte mir bald einen Gaming PC kaufen auf dem ich eigentlich fast nur WoW spielen werde aber hier erstmal die Tabelle 



Spoiler



*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?*

Der Preis liegt zwischen 950-1000€. Wenn es billiger geht auch Okay ich will nur das das Ding 3-4 Jahre aushält bis mal ein Upgrade fällig wird.

*2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )*

Ich hab alles bis auf Windows 7 

*3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*

Der PC sollte schon lieber vom Händler zusammengebaut werden (Hardwareversand).

*4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter)*

Leider nein muss alles neu.

*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?*

Ja vorhanden und die Auflösung liegt bei 1920x1080 (würde auf dieser Auflösung auch gerne Spielen).

*6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?*

Hauptspiel ist generell World of Warcraft (WoW) .

*7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?*

Muss ich leider sagen das ich kein Plan habe davon 

*8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)*

Wenn es geht dann nicht

*9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)*

ich denke nicht 



Ich habe mir bereits eine möglichen Gaming PC zusammengestellt und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören. 



Spoiler



*CPU*
Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Motherboard*
Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*RAM*
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Grafikkarte*
MSI GTX 960 Gaming 2G, GeForce GTX 960, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V320-004R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Festplatte*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*SSD*
http://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-850-evo-120gb-mz-75e120b-a1194259.html

*Netzteil*
http://geizhals.de/super-flower-golden-green-hx-450w-atx-2-3-sf-450p14xe-hx-a1039307.html

*Case*
http://geizhals.de/fractal-design-define-r4-black-pearl-fd-ca-def-r4-bl-a812617.html

*CPU-Kühler*
http://geizhals.de/thermalright-true-spirit-90-m-rev-a-100700548-a1029116.html



Danke euch 

MfG


----------



## hardware-check (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

hallo ja ich bin och neu hier habe fragen mit graka blackscreen und so kennste dich damit aus


----------



## OutOfMemory (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

@hardware-check: Versuchs mal da: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/218 erstelle neuen Thread und beschreibe dein Problem möglichst genau. 

@Abeyz: Nimm lieber eine Crucial MX200 oder BX100 je nach dem ob noch was im Budget geht. Der CPU Kühler erscheint mir etwas zu klein. Würde da eher zu EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland dem greifen. Nur minimal teurer.  Der Rest ist soweit ok.


----------



## Abeyz (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



OutOfMemory schrieb:


> @Abeyz: Nimm lieber eine Crucial MX200 oder BX100 je nach dem ob noch was im Budget geht. Der CPU Kühler erscheint mir etwas zu klein. Würde da eher zu EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland dem greifen. Nur minimal teurer.  Der Rest ist soweit ok.



Ansich wollte ich das auch am Anfang aber dann hab ich mich mal erkundigt und das ist so ein Kühler der den Heatpipe Direct Touch benutzt und ich finde das sowas eher nur Nachteile verursacht.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich eine 250 GB SSD brauche ich meine ich würde eh nur Windows und WoW auf die SSD packen.


----------



## the_leon (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

250gb sind nivht viel teurer als 120gb.
Die 850 Evo hat Probleme mit dem TLC Speicher und dem Controller, da bist du mit der besseren MX200 besser beraten.
Also, der True Spirit reicht für den i5 4460!
Ansonsten würde ich eher die Gtx 960 mit 4gb oder r9 380 mit 4gb nehmen.
Ich weiß aber nicht, wie WOW auf Amd/Nvidia Karten performt...
Das D3H ist wohl eher etwas overkill, da reicht auch ein AsRock H97Pro4 oder B85 Pro4
statt dem R4 nimmst du besser das neuere R5.


----------



## Abeyz (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



leokasi schrieb:


> 250gb sind nivht viel teurer als 120gb.
> Die 850 Evo hat Probleme mit dem TLC Speicher und dem Controller, da bist du mit der besseren MX200 besser beraten.
> Also, der True Spirit reicht für den i5 4460!
> Ansonsten würde ich eher die Gtx 960 mit 4gb oder r9 380 mit 4gb nehmen.
> ...



Okay das wusste ich nicht mit der SSD aber ich würde trotzdem nicht mehr als WoW & Windows auf die SSD packen d.h dann eher ein BX100? Naja beim Motherboard hab ich die mATX Version genommen die ist so teuer wie ein ASRock H97 Pro 4. Und über einen R5 hab ich bisher nicht nachgedacht vorallem weil ich eben ein mATX Board denke benutzen werde bräuchte ich ein mATX Case gibt es da welche die gut sind?


----------



## the_leon (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ja klar gibt es die....
Die BX100 hat auch Probleme mit dem Controller... 
Das H97M Pro4 ist die mAtx version.
Du kannst in nem Atx tower auch n Matx Mb einbauen, das ist kein Problem!
sonst: Fractal Design Node 804 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-NODE-804-BL-W)


----------



## Abeyz (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



leokasi schrieb:


> Ja klar gibt es die....
> Die BX100 hat auch Probleme mit dem Controller...
> Das H97M Pro4 ist die mAtx version.
> Du kannst in nem Atx tower auch n Matx Mb einbauen, das ist kein Problem!
> sonst: Fractal Design Node 804 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-NODE-804-BL-W)



100€ für ein Gehäuse ich weiß ja nicht x) und das ASrock Board ist nur 5 € Billiger als das Gigabyte Board


----------



## OutOfMemory (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



leokasi schrieb:


> Ja klar gibt es die....
> Die BX100 hat auch Probleme mit dem Controller...



Quelle ? Wäre mir neu.



Abeyz schrieb:


> Ansich wollte ich das auch am Anfang aber dann hab ich mich mal erkundigt und das ist so ein Kühler der den Heatpipe Direct Touch benutzt und ich finde das sowas eher nur Nachteile verursacht.
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich eine 250 GB SSD brauche ich meine ich würde eh nur Windows und WoW auf die SSD packen.



Das hat sogar Vorteile. Die Kühlleistung ist besser durch den direkten Kontakt. Ist deine Entscheidung. Der Thermalright ist halt kleiner Kühler + kleiner Lüfter. Ergo geringe Kühlleistung und lauter Lüfter. Mit dem Brocken Eco bist du vermutlich besser bedient. Wenn du unbedingt ohnt Direct Touch haben willst würde ich wohl eher zum Macho Rev. B von Thermalright greifen.



Abeyz schrieb:


> 100€ für ein Gehäuse ich weiß ja nicht x) und das ASrock Board ist nur 5 € Billiger als das Gigabyte Board



Das R4 reicht auch vollkommen. R5 sind nur paar Details verändert. Tut nicht not. Persönlich würde ich eher zu einem Gigabyte Board tendieren. Habe keine guten Erfahrungen mit ASRock gemacht. In dem Fall ist der Vergleich aber auch nicht fair. Das Gigabyte ist mATX und das ASRock ATX. Ein Gigabyte ATX Board wäre das: Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland biste aber bei 96 Euro.


----------



## the_leon (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Quelle ? Wäre mir neu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thresh sind n paar BX100 abgefackelt (meinem Kumpel auch eine), da war meines Wissens nach der Controller verantwortlich...
Der Macho is n bisschen overkill!
die details die beim r4 negativ waren, die wurden beim R5 verbessert...
vllt. wäre auch n kleineres Case interessant??


----------



## azzih (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Also die Graka solltest du auf jeden fall ein Modell mit 4 GB Vram verwenden. Für WoW dann wohl die GTX 960 4G, weil AMD Karten so schlecht dort abschneiden.
Als SSD besser gleich die Crucial MX200 256GB
Windows gibts in der Bucht als Key fürn paar Euro


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ich kann getrost zum Evo 850 empfehlen  Bisher ist bei mir nichts passiert seit Release^^ Kannst auch natürlich die Crucial nehmen ist eigentlich egal. Einen Unterschied als 0815 User wirst du nicht merken.


----------



## OutOfMemory (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



leokasi schrieb:


> Thresh sind n paar BX100 abgefackelt (meinem Kumpel auch eine), da war meines Wissens nach der Controller verantwortlich...
> Der Macho is n bisschen overkill!
> die details die beim r4 negativ waren, die wurden beim R5 verbessert...
> vllt. wäre auch n kleineres Case interessant??



Ok bisscher nichts von gehört! Ja klar ist der Overkill. Mir fällt aber kein CPU Kühler ein ohne Direct Touch im Low Budget Bereich. Zur Not nimmst du einfach den Boxed Kühler. Der "reicht" auch vollkommen. Aber leise oder gute Kühlung ist das nicht. Einen Kühler kann man später noch nachkaufen.

Klar aber das R4 kostet mittlerweile auch nur noch 80 Euro. Wenn ich auf das Budget achten müsste. Würde ich wohl da eher sparen als an anderen Stellen. Das R4 ist ja nicht schlecht. Alternativ Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (NXDS3B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland könnte man nochmal 10 Euro sparen. Wobei ich lieber das R4 holen würde. 



X--HaRdwaRe schrieb:


> Ich kann getrost zum Evo 850 empfehlen  Bisher ist bei mir nichts passiert seit Release^^ Kannst auch natürlich die Crucial nehmen ist eigentlich egal. Einen Unterschied als 0815 User wirst du nicht merken.



Das Problem ist bei Samsung eher der Firmware-Bug  (bei den 840er) der bis heute AFAIK nicht wirklich behoben ist. Sagt eher was über das Unternehmen aus als über die jeweiligen Modelle. Habe auch zwei Samsung SSDs. Bisher keine wirklichen Probleme. Meine nächste wird aber eine Crucial.


----------



## Abeyz (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Hey 
@Leokasi Mir ist es an sich recht egal welches Case ich nehme Hauptsache ich hab ein guten Airflow im Case und das er genug Platz hat für alles wenn es natürlich billiger als das R4 geht dann immer her damit .
@OutofMemory Wegen dem "Heatpipe Direct Touch" hatte ich mal mehrere Threads gelesen und deswegen wollte ich eher zu einem Plate/Pipe/Plate Produkt greifen. Und wegen dem Gigabyte Board ich wollte das mATX weil ich mir einfach die 15 Euro sparen wollte und so einen Großen Unterschied wird es denke nicht machen und besser bzw. so gut wie das ASRock H97-Pro4 ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Die Firmware Bugs bestand doch meines Wissens nur bei den 840er Baureihen oder ? Die 850er sind davon nicht betroffen. Zumindest hatte ich keine Performance Probleme oder ähnliches^^

 Diese haben übrigens eine längere Lebensdauer dank der 3D V-NAND Technologie !


----------



## Bozz03 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

bei einem 1000 Euro Budget nur ein 960?  Ich spiel auch WoW mit einer AMD Karte und es funzt wunderbar und ohne Framedrops (ohne limit in einem 25er raid 80-180 fps je nach Boss mit Limit dauerhaft 60 Fps ohne Drops) habe eine 270x.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e1ad703178a2c9530dbee07287c46de1b7ecc68623 So könntest du es auch kaufen mit einer R9 390 (kannst dir auch eine 290x ankucken oder eine 970)


----------



## Abeyz (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Bozz03 schrieb:


> bei einem 1000 Euro Budget nur ein 960?  Ich spiel auch WoW mit einer AMD Karte und es funzt wunderbar und ohne Framedrops (ohne limit in einem 25er raid 80-180 fps je nach Boss mit Limit dauerhaft 60 Fps ohne Drops) habe eine 270x.
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e1ad703178a2c9530dbee07287c46de1b7ecc68623 So könntest du es auch kaufen mit einer R9 390 (kannst dir auch eine 290x ankucken oder eine 970)



Das sieht ja ganz Nett aus aber zu den 950€-1000€ muss ich ja das zusammenbauen + Windows 7 abziehen (kenne leider keinen der eine Windows 7 CD rumliegen hat) d.h ich bin ansich bei einem Aktuellen Budget von 870€ bzw.  820€


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Die Konfig vom Bozz03 ist bis aufs Gehäuse uneingeschränkt zu Empfehlen! 
Das Gehäuse ist einfach definitiv nicht für Gaming PCs ausgelegt, da z.b. allein an der Front ein ordentlicher Lufteinlass fehlt. Das Gehäuse ist eher etwas für 250W Rechner, und nicht solche die allein 250W als Abwärme erzeugen 
 Ich habe jedenfalls keine Lust auf einen 80-90° heißen Rechner nur weil ich 20 Eur beim gehäuse sparen wollte. 

Ausserdem könnte es mit dem macho etwas eng werden, ich würd da nicht auf 2cm spekulieren und im Endeffekt bekommst du die Gehäusewand nicht zu ^^

Bzgl. der Grafikkarte würd ich auch zur R9 390 greifen, die hat ja noch nichtmal 100% optimierte Treiber.. In ein paar Wochen bis Monaten zieht die 390 aktuelle Nvidia Flaggschiffe ab 


Btw @ Bozz03: Ich möchte gern mal sehen dass du mit Vollen einstellungen in nem 25er Raid über 60 FPS hast  Das ist nicht möglich, selbst mit nem 2k Eur rechner... (Wenn du WIRKLICH ALLES auf MAX im aktuellen WoD addon gestellt hast - dann gibts vorallem im 25er ne nette Ruckelparty ^^)


----------



## Abeyz (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ja die Config sieht auch wirklich nicht schlecht aus von Bozz03 aber ich hab an sich "nur" ein Budget von 820€-870€. Welches Gehäuse würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## lurker3d (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

statt der 390 nitro die msi 380 gaming -100 euro weniger, seagate 1000gb weg -48 euro,Gehäuse nimmste Zahlman Z9 -18 euro biste bei 830 dabei


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Bezüglich des Zusammenbaus kannst du hier im Zusammenbauforum in den angepinnten Threads schauen, da gibts ne Helferliste wo sich viele Freiwillige aus dem Forum eingetragen haben um genau für sowas (Gratis und von Membern die sich 100%ig Auskennen. Da stehen auch die Fähigkeiten und Gebiete dabei - einfach "den passenden" raussuchen und anschreiben  ) 

Ich würde an der Zusammenstellung erstmal nicht viel Ändern bis auf das Gehäuse, da wie gesagt der Zusammenbau höchstwahrscheinlich fast umsonst hinzubekommen ist, und eine Windowslizenz gibts um 20-30Eur auf Ebay und Co. 
Ein Gehäuse such ich eben gleich raus.


----------



## Bozz03 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Für 20 Euro kannst du dir eine Windows Lizenz kaufen auf Ebay. Wenn du in deiner Kindheit Lego gespielt hat kannst du auch ein PC zusammenbauen. Hört sich mega kompliziert an ein PC zusammenzubauen ist aber extrem leicht. Du kannst auch kucken wer in deiner Nähe wohnt die würden liebend gerne dein PC zusammenbauen. 

Das einzig knifflige mein Zusammenbau ist das Auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste aber sogar das ist mega einfach. Und sich regelmäßig erden (Nicht lackierte Stelle berühren von Heizkörpern).

Ja Wod hab ich echt lange nicht mehr gespielt und WoW ist eher ein CPU orientiertes Spiel was nicht mal so richtig auf ein Quad Core optimiert ist. Ich spiel zurzeit auf externen Servern (Wotlk).


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Gut belüftete und große Gehäuse wären z.b.:
https://geizhals.at/raidmax-narwhal-920-a1229038.html?hloc=at&hloc=de      (kleines OT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc ) 
https://geizhals.at/cooler-master-haf912-advanced-schwarz-rc-912a-kkn1-a875963.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.at/corsair-carbide-series-300r-cc-9011014-ww-a710805.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.at/sharkoon-bd28-rot-mit-sichtfenster-a1027435.html?hloc=at&hloc=de (gibts in Rot, blau, grün)

EDIT @Bozz: Wod läuft sehrwohl sehr gut auf Quadcores mittlerweile. allerdings kannst du die Performanceansprüche von Wotlk und WoD niemals vergleichen. Mit WoD hat Blizz SO VIEL an der Engine geschraubt bzw so viele zusätzliche Einstellungen hinzugefügt dass ich meinen PC verwette dass du in Raids @Max einstellungen nicht 60 FPS halten kannst. (vorallem nicht in 25ern)


----------



## HMangels91 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Der Rajinthek Themis ist als Kühler dicke ausreichend und sehr leise: Raijintek Themis (0P105255) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Als GPU: Nvidia und AMD kann man beide nehmen, ich hatte jedoch subjektiv das Gefühl das meine alte GTX 760 besser performte als meine neue R9 290.
Ist ne Preissache, finde die GTX 960 etwas teuer, dann kann AMD einfach mehr fürs Geld.

Gehäuse : R4 ist cool und 100€ sind sicher gut angelegt, ich ´habe dieses hier:  Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 weiÃŸ mit Sichtfenster, schallgedÃ¤mmt (NXDS1WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bin von dem Case begeistert. Aber alles eine Geschmacks und Geldfrage, es tut auch ein 50€ Bitfenix Shinobi.


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Woah leute, wieso immer um 5-10 Euro "sparen" wenn die leistung aber unverhältnismäßig abnimmt. 
Der Macho ist 100% ig Leiser und sehr viel Kühler, Den kann man dann sogar noch im nächsten PC nehmen bzw reicht auch für größere Upgrades in der Zukunft. 
Klar kann man 10Eur sparen, hat dann aber auch in extremsituationen sicherlich auch 5-10° C mehr. Kühlere Komponenten leben länger  Und das rechnet sich spätestens dann wieder wenn man, weil man ein paar Euro beim Kühler gespart hat, (sehr) viel früher eine neue CPU kaufen muss. 

AMD vs Nvidia, ach wie ich das Thema liebe. 
Ja, die 700er Serie ist auch mit heutigen Flaggschiffen noch vergleichbar. Zwar nichtmehr empfehlenswert zu kaufen, aber man muss auf keinen Fall aufrüsten. 
Ich habe, würde und werde nie eine GTX x60 kaufen, da die einfach nicht wirklich zum Gamen zu gebrauchen sind. Bei Nvidia in Gamingsachen gehts ab x70 los, bzw hat Nvidia eigentlich eh immer "nur" max 3-4 Top "Gaming" Modelle, wohingegen AMD wirklich jedes Leistungs und Preisspektrum anbietet. 

Btw wie gesagt ich würde bei so starken Grafikkarten auf ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse setzen und nichts was "Silent" oder ähnliches im Namen hat. Schon garnicht Gedämmt.
Wie gesagt, kühlere Komponenten halten (zum teil sehr viel) länger als heiße. Ich persönlich finds ja schon bedenklich wenn ich weiß ich zocke 2 - ∞ Stunden mit ner Grafikkarte die 80° oder mehr hat. (Abgesehen von der abnormalen Abwärme die solche Rechner von sich geben - Im Sommer bei 35-39° sicher nichtmehr feierlich)


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Woah leute, wieso immer um 5-10 Euro "sparen" wenn die leistung aber unverhältnismäßig abnimmt.
> Der Macho ist 100% ig Leiser und sehr viel Kühler, Den kann man dann sogar noch im nächsten PC nehmen bzw reicht auch für größere Upgrades in der Zukunft.
> Klar kann man 10Eur sparen, hat dann aber auch in extremsituationen sicherlich auch 5-10° C mehr. Kühlere Komponenten leben länger  Und das rechnet sich spätestens dann wieder wenn man, weil man ein paar Euro beim Kühler gespart hat, (sehr) viel früher eine neue CPU kaufen muss.
> 
> ...


korekt... am pc und vor allem an der külung solte man nicht geizen...und da vor alem nicht wenn man auf luft setzt...
da luft ein schlechter wärmeleiter ist hilft hir jede noch so kleine qualitätssteigerung...sris übergang von kühlplate zu heatpipes oder einfach die lamelen...
wirklich...nich am küler soaren^^ das bereut man


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> korekt... am pc und vor allem an der külung solte man nicht geizen...und da vor alem nicht wenn man auf luft setzt...
> da luft ein schlechter wärmeleiter ist hilft hir jede noch so kleine qualitätssteigerung...sris übergang von kühlplate zu heatpipes oder einfach die lamelen...
> wirklich...nich am küler soaren^^ das bereut man



Vorallem wenn mal wieder so ne Hitzewelle kommt  Da geht dann die Dämmung vom Gehäuse in Flammen auf D


----------



## the_leon (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Aha, aber ich kann mit meiner 660ti schon noch zocken...
Der Brocken Eco, oder der Ben Nevis sind auch gute Kühler, die kann man auch auf nem Cannonlake i5 verwenden!


----------



## Hackintoshi (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Wenn du auf's budget schauen mußt, dann kannst du auch bei  cpu-cooling die günstige lösung nehmen: Raijintek Rhea.

Ich kühle meinem i5 komplett passiv>>ZalmanFX100 . Ohne Probleme auch unter volllast bei videorendern.

Bei netzteil ist ebenfalls sparpotential > be-quiet-pure-power-l8-400w

Konsequent  wäre zu sparen bei sysboard > asrock-h97m-90

Wenn du eh nur OS+game installierst, wofür das datengrab von 1TB?  Weg damit >investiere in bessere graka> gigabyte-geforce-gtx-960-gaming-g1


----------



## Octobit (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Das L8 soll nicht so der Bringer sein. In ein vernünftiges Netzteil sollte man schon investieren.


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Kann den bitte mal jemand Bannen? Oder wenigstens Verwarnen? 
Ist doch schon ne ziemliche frechheit jemandem heutzutage für einen Gaming-Rechner noch ein L8 mit 400W andrehen zu wollen. 
Ich würde übrigens gern mal deine CPU, GPU und Zimmertemperatur wissen wenn du mal ne halbe Stunde-Stunde zur Mittagszeit renderst. Da kannst du nichtmehr gechillt neben dem Rechner hocken ohne 5Liter schweiß pro Minute zu verlieren  

die GTX 960 ist 100% ig nicht besser, sondern sogar schlechter als die konkurrenz von AMD. In dem preisbereich ist man bei Nvidia an der falschen Adresse.

EDIT: nochmal zur erinnerung, kühle Komponenten halten in der Regel länger, das rentiert sich Jahr für Jahr. (Deswegen läuft mein Rechner seit 6! jahren ohne irgendeinen Defekt, da ich immer extrem Temperaturempfindlich bin was meinen PC angeht  )


----------



## Abeyz (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

So Hey 
An sich hab ich zum 960 gegriffen weil die 970 mir zu teuer war und ich auch das Batman-Game haben wollte haha. Ich meine ich spiele nur WoW als Main Game ich weiß nicht ob die MSI R9 380 Overkill wäre dazu kommt ich bräuchte nen neues Netzteil weil ich glaub die R9 knapp 60-70 W mehr zieht als die 960. Ich werde es mir überlegen wegen dem Zusammenbauen + der Windows 7 Lizenz. Derzeit sieht das Build so aus: 

CPU: i5-4460
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 90 M Rev / Thermalright Macho Rev.B
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H
RAM: 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix / evtl. G.Skill Ripjaws oder evtl. Crosair Vengeance?
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce 960 2GB oder 4GB / MSI R9 380 4GB
Netzteil: Super Flower Golden Green 450 W HX 80+ Gold / beim kauf vom R9 brauch ich ein 500-550W Netzteil
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 120GB / Crucial BX100
Case: Fractal Design R4 Black Pearl


----------



## Hackintoshi (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Kann den bitte mal jemand Bannen? Oder wenigstens Verwarnen?



Darauf warte ich schon seit wochen. Deshalb empfehle ich gerne hier.

BTW: wenn du dir meine systemkonfig anschaust, weißt du warum ich zu jeder tageszeit rendern kann ohne probleme.


----------



## Octobit (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ein gutes 450w Netzteil reicht auch locker für eine 380. An meinem E9 450W hängt eine 290x dran und das hat keine Probleme mit Abstürzen oder so werden zu wenig Leistung, auch nicht bei Furmark.


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Abeyz schrieb:


> So Hey
> An sich hab ich zum 960 gegriffen weil die 970 mir zu teuer war und ich auch das Batman-Game haben wollte haha. Ich meine ich spiele nur WoW als Main Game ich weiß nicht ob die MSI R9 380 Overkill wäre dazu kommt ich bräuchte nen neues Netzteil weil ich glaub die R9 knapp 60-70 W mehr zieht als die 960. Ich werde es mir überlegen wegen dem Zusammenbauen + der Windows 7 Lizenz. Derzeit sieht das Build so aus:
> 
> CPU: i5-4460
> ...



Grün ist ok, rot nicht. 
Du kannst mir (uns) ruhig glauben dass die 960 im P/L einfach blödsinn ist und du mit einer R9 380 wirklich viel besser fährst. 
Bzgl des netzteils: Super Flower wird hier nicht gern gelesen  Hatte zwar schonmal eins in der hand (das heute, 5 jahre nach dem Zusammenbau immernoch funzt) aber die Technik ändert sich auch. Und vorallem die neuen Grafikkarten-Generationen (R9 2xx/3xx und GTX 9xx) brauchen unbedingt ein sehr stabiles, hochwertiges netzteil, wenn sie bzw das NT nicht nach wenigen Monaten/Jahren eingehen sollen. Da wäre das Be Quiet Straight Power 10 500W oder wenn das Geld wirklich nicht ausreicht das LC Power 9550 empfehlenswert.

EDIT: Die TDP angaben sagen nichts über Stromverbrauch aus. Generell kannst du dir für die nächsten jahre merken: 
1 GPU im System = 450 bis 550W eines guten Markennetzteils (Be Quiet, Seasonic); 2GPUs im System: 600-700W;

@HackinDOS: Ich wette um einen 3 Tagesbann dass ein PC wo man 20-30 Eur mehr in die Kühlung investiert sehr viel kühler und vorallem länger als deiner läuft und leben wird.


----------



## Checkjack (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Also meiner Erfahrung nach ist dieses Bild immer noch 1:1 übertragbar: WoW Warlords of Draenor: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks, CPU-Kernskalierung, Anti-Aliasing-Vergleich und mehr

Wenn es wirklich zu 95% um WoW geht, dann führt absolut kein Weg an einer Nvidia Grafikkarte und einer möglichst leistungsfähigen Intel CPU vorbei. Die Gtx 960 performt da besser als die 100 Euro teureren Amds. Im Sinne der Zukunftssicherheit kann man eine 4 GB Version nehmen. Die liegen ja mittlerweile um die 240 Euro. 
In nem großen Raid brauchts dann vor allem massive CPU Power, wobei selbst High End Rechner da einbrechen. Die Engine von WoW hat halt einiges auf dem Buckel, trotz der durchaus guten Optimierungen (Quadcoresupport etc.) im Laufe der Jahre.


----------



## the_leon (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ich wette mit!
Die 960 ist im P/L einfach ********! mit 2gb sogar für die Tonne!
Das LC9550 sollte schon drinn sein, 500w und top! (Tressi sag mal was, aber nicht zum Lüfter)
Und statt der 850 EVO (Probleme mit TLC und Controller) oder der BX100 (Probleme mit dem Controller) einfach die MX200 nehmen!


----------



## Abeyz (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Hm bei den AMD Karten bin ich halt etwas besorgt das die zuviel Power nutzen und auch glaube schneller Überhitzen deswegen wollte ich ja eine Nvidia Card aber die 970 ist bisschen zu Teuer und 960 wäre halt perfekt aber gut da habe ich mich wohl geirrt x). An das Be Quiet Straight Power 10 500W hatte ich auch gedacht mal schauen. Sonst passt alles oder weil du/ihr hattet mir nicht gesagt welchen Kühler ich nehmen soll oder welche SSD .


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Checkjack schrieb:


> Also meiner Erfahrung nach ist dieses Bild immer noch 1:1 übertragbar: WoW Warlords of Draenor: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks, CPU-Kernskalierung, Anti-Aliasing-Vergleich und mehr
> 
> Wenn es wirklich zu 95% um WoW geht, dann führt absolut kein Weg an einer Nvidia Grafikkarte und einer möglichst leistungsfähigen Intel CPU vorbei. Die Gtx 960 performt da besser als die 100 Euro teureren Amds. Im Sinne der Zukunftssicherheit kann man eine 4 GB Version nehmen. Die liegen ja mittlerweile um die 240 Euro.
> In nem großen Raid brauchts dann vor allem massive CPU Power, wobei selbst High End Rechner da einbrechen. Die Engine von WoW hat halt einiges auf dem Buckel, trotz der durchaus guten Optimierungen (Quadcoresupport etc.) im Laufe der Jahre.



Dass im Raid dann die Frames Droppen liegt zu 100% an der GTX 960, auch wenn aktuell Nvidia besser performt als AMD in verbindung mit WoW. 
Das (EXTREME!) Leistungsplus der R9 380 gegenüber der GTX 960 macht die etwas schlechteren Treiber von AMD wieder wett. Und AMD ist grade erst dabei die Treiber für die neuen Architekturen zu optimieren, da wird auch noch 100%ig allein durch den Treiber noch ein Leistungssprung kommen!


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Sorry, ich hasse EDITS wenn es eigentlich die größe eines 2ten Posts einnimmt  

Dass AMD schneller überhitzt als Nvidia ist ein altes Märchen. Kommt alles nur auf die Belüftung an  
Evtl sind Nvidias um ein paar wenige Grad (im einstelligen Bereich) Kühler, (klar wäre die GTX 960 Kühler als die R9 380, da sie weniger leisten kann) 
Man braucht sich aber keine Gedanken machen ala "oh my gosh, ich hab ne AMD Karte, gleich kommt eine Stichflamme aus dem Grafikkartenkühler.  
Da handelt es sich um 3- MAXIMAL 10 grad unterschied. Du kannst auch eine schlecht verbaute GTX erwischen die dann heiß läuft weil der Taiwanese in der Fabrik zu viel Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen hat  (Nein, das machen keine Taiwanesen, sondern maschinen^^) 

mein EDIT von oben gilt für beide Hersteller: Die TDP angaben sagen nichts über Stromverbrauch aus. Generell kannst du dir für die nächsten jahre merken: 
1 GPU im System = 450 bis 550W eines guten Markennetzteils (Be Quiet, Seasonic); 2GPUs im System: 600-700W;


----------



## Checkjack (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Na dann zeig mir dafür mal nen Nachweis. Das widerspricht nicht nur meinen Erfahrungen über die Jahre hinweg, sondern auf den Rückmeldungen von Gildenmitgliedern die mit deutlich teurerer Hardware (Hexa-, Octacores, Gtx 980 etc.) raiden.
Und ich kenn auch keine Benchmarks wo eine R9 380 eine EXTREMES Leistungsplus hat. Versteh mich nicht falsch, die Amd Graka bietet in der Preisklasse das bessere Paket, aber bei WoW ist die Nvidia Dominanz derart extrem, da kann man ihm nur eine 960 oder besser empfehlen. Das werden auch keinen optimierten Treiber ändern, wenn se denn irgendwann kommen.
Und im Raid wird die CPU zum Flaschenhals.


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Mir ist schon bekannt das Nvidia aktuell besser mit WoW besser performt als AMD.  Da geb ich dir auch recht. 
Allerdings ist die GTX 960 sowas von ******** vom P/L, das lohnt einfach nicht.
Gegen eine GTX 970 würde ich nix sagen. (ausser dass ich mir wegen der 3,5GB verarsche nie eine kaufen würde) 

Benchmarks ungleich reale bedingungen unter WoW/Anwendungen. Btw, AMD braucht sicher noch das ein oder andere Monat um den Treiber perfekt zu optimieren. Da kann noch garniemand sagen ob nicht evtl die AMDs nicht doch um LÄNGEN besser werden. Niemand weiß was AMD noch in der geheimen Schublade hat.


----------



## Abeyz (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Also die MSI GTX 960 4GB Card kostet 260€ und die MSI R9 380 4GB kostet 240€ nun muss ich halt schauen. Ich persönlich würde halt zur Nvidia Card greifen weil ich sag mal so ich spiele zu 95% nur WoW ich glaub auch das die 2GB der GTX 960 reichen. Ich meine in 2-3 Jahren werde ich denke eh die Grafikkarte als erstes austauschen. Dazu kommt ich raide jetzt nicht soviel evtl. 1x in der Woche ich spiele eigentlich nur PvP.

Und @Rurdo Ich persönlich will auch das mein PC halt recht Kühl bleibt da Investiere ich gerne 20-30€ mehr in Kühlung.


----------



## the_leon (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Nein die 2gb reichen nicht!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



leokasi schrieb:


> Nein die 2gb reichen nicht!



Seit wann das denn ? 
WoW braucht nen starken Prozzi und ne brauchbare Grafikkarte vorzugsweise Nvidia und da ist die 960 sich schon am langweilen...


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Bezgl der 2GB Vram, ich habe schon 2GB, und meine karte ist 6! Jahre alt! Heutzutage sind 4GB ein MUSS, wenn das kleingeld da ist dann besser sogar 8GB... 
2GB gehen definitiv nicht klar, schongarnicht wenn du unbedingt die 960 haben willst... 
Ich bin und bleibe der meinung dass die R9 380 besser Performt als die GTX 960, da sie einfach von haus aus mehr Rohleistung hat.(vom Treiber mal abgesehen)

Du wirst in 2-3 jahren bzgl. Grafikkarten nichtsmehr unter 8GB Vram bekommen. Schon aktuelle Games (GTAV, Witcher3 ect) profitieren ziemlich von 8GB Vram.



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> da ist die 960 sich schon am langweilen...



Kommt auf die Situation an


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Er hat doch gesagt er spielt fast nur WoW, warum beratet ihr ihn dann auf eine Grafikkarte für AAA Titel wie GTAV ? 
AMD ist in WoW auch brauchbar aber eine 960 ist sogar in 1440p schneller als eine 280X.
Es gibt ja auch noch die 4GB 960.

Bevor die 960 in WoW ins schwitzen kommt bricht die CPU weg.


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ich habe früher auch gedacht ich werde nur WoW zocken 
Mittlerweile hab ich fast die ganze Palette an Spielegenres durch. 
meine ersten "PC-Jahre" hab ich zu 95% mit WoW verbracht. Jetzt ists eher GTAV und Co. (Wobei immernoch mehrere Wochenstunden bei WoW draufgehen)
Und da wärs ja ziemlich blödsinnig sich eine Teurere Karte zu kaufen die dann nach 1-2 Jahren ausgetauscht werden muss wenn der TE sich doch mal überlegt einen neuen Titel zu holen. 

Und das eine 960 in 1440p besser ist als ne 280x bezweifel ich auch ganz stark..


----------



## Abeyz (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ne ne wirklich ich werde nur WoW Spielen. Ich zocke GTA etc. auf der PSP/PS3 aber auch nur ab und zu ich werde die meiste Zeit WoW spielen wirklich zu 95% manchmal evtl. 1 Runde CS:GO und wenn ich halt eine Nvidia Card nehme das Batman Spiel aber das war es auch schon.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

@Rurdo 

In WoW ist die 290X oft langsamer als die 960 solange man bei FHD bleibt. Das ist wie mit StarCraft.


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Die schnellste AMD karte ist laut deinen aussagen egal auf welcher Auflösung schlechter als eine Mittelklasse Nvidia. Merkste was? 
Nvidia war immerschon da um die letzten paar prozent rauszuholen, klar. Kostet dafür aber auch unverhältnismäßig viel. 

Nvidia Geforce GTX 960 (Grafikkarten) Test - Schnell und flüsterleise ab 200 Euro - GameStar

Die 290(x) hat im schnitt 15-25 FPS mehr. (Wir reden hier überhaupt von der 380! also noch stärker!) 
Du kannst mir nicht erzählen dass WoW das magische Umkehrtor ist wo plözlich die 960 die 20 FPS mehr hat.

Btw, in den meisten Tests mit Titan X, 980 und R9 3xx kommt die GTX 960 garnicht vor. Das hat alles seine Gründe...


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



leokasi schrieb:


> Und statt der 850 EVO (Probleme mit TLC und Controller)



Quelle ? Wie viele sind davon betroffen ?


----------



## the_leon (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Abeyz schrieb:


> Ne ne wirklich ich werde nur WoW Spielen. Ich zocke GTA etc. auf der PSP/PS3 aber auch nur ab und zu ich werde die meiste Zeit WoW spielen wirklich zu 95% manchmal evtl. 1 Runde CS:GO und wenn ich halt eine Nvidia Card nehme das Batman Spiel aber das war es auch schon.



Ja, aber wenn du dir wieder ein cooles Spiel kaufst, dann kaufst du dir das für PC, da die 960 wesentlich besser ist als deine PS3...
Darum ist die 4gb version sinvoll!!



X--HaRdwaRe schrieb:


> Quelle ? Wie viele sind davon betroffen ?



Frag mal Thres, da sind n paar Probleme aufgetreten...



Rurdo schrieb:


> Die schnellste AMD karte ist laut deinen aussagen egal auf welcher Auflösung schlechter als eine Mittelklasse Nvidia. Merkste was?
> Nvidia war immerschon da um die letzten paar prozent rauszuholen, klar. Kostet dafür aber auch unverhältnismäßig viel.
> 
> Nvidia Geforce GTX 960 (Grafikkarten) Test - Schnell und flüsterleise ab 200 Euro - GameStar
> ...



Ehm die 380 ist die 285, die 290 ist die 390.
Die 290 ist schon noch stärker!

von mir aus soll er die 960 nehmen, aber dann die 4gb version!


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



leokasi schrieb:


> JFrag mal Thres, da sind n paar Probleme aufgetreten...



Das bedeutet aber nicht das das beim TE und bei allen anderen zig tausenden so ist ! Die Probleme können genau so bei anderen SSD´s auftreten ! Außerdem sind die 850 EVO´s nicht umsonst die meist verkauften und bei GH auf der TOP 1 

Probleme hatten VIELE 840er aber von den 850er ist im Netz so gut wie nichts zu finden außer paar Einzelfälle wie hier,  daher ist das noch lange KEIN Grund eine SSD gleich nicht zu empfehlen^^


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Die schnellste AMD karte ist laut deinen aussagen egal auf welcher Auflösung schlechter als eine Mittelklasse Nvidia. Merkste was?
> Nvidia war immerschon da um die letzten paar prozent rauszuholen, klar. Kostet dafür aber auch unverhältnismäßig viel.
> 
> Nvidia Geforce GTX 960 (Grafikkarten) Test - Schnell und flüsterleise ab 200 Euro - GameStar
> ...



Auch nochmal für dich: WoW Warlords of Draenor: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks, CPU-Kernskalierung, Anti-Aliasing-Vergleich und mehr

Die 670 ist schneller als eine 290X


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ja, schon klar dass die 290 (bzw jetzt 390) die beste ist. Bei Nvidia wäre die mit der GTX 580 gleichzusetzen. (und Fury X ~ Titan X)
Heißt, er hat dann mit der 380er sowas wie die GTX 570. (Ich geh hier von der Rohleistung aus, unabhängig von irgendwelchen Engines) 
Ja und da habens wir auch schon. Er kauft sich die schlechtere, teurere Karte.

@TE: Mit der 380er hättest du in Batman bessere Leistung als mit der 960  Soviel dazu.. lass dich nicht vom "gratis" Spiel ablenken. Die bekommen den Key für ein paar Euro, wenn nicht sogar Cent. Die GTX 960 will einfach niemand haben  

EDIT@Blizzmamba: Kepler ist nochmal ein ganz ganz anderes Kapitel. Die kannst du was die Rohleistung angeht mit garkeiner Grafikkarte vergleichen, da Kepler einfach 100% aufs Spielen optimiert ist, dafür für alles andere komplett unbrauchbar. Soll der TE sich doch eine gebrauchte GTX 6X0/7X0 kaufen oder wie ist das gemeint?  (Wäre eigentlich nichtmal ne schlechte Idee)


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Hast du den Benchmark überhaupt angeklickt ?


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Lies bitte mal meinen EDIT. Das ist die antwort auf Post #57


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Häh ? ich glaube du verdrehst da was  
Maxwell ist aufs Spielen "Optimiert", die Rohleistung konnte GCN Treiber und Frontend bedingt eh noch nie auf die Straße bringen und Maxwell ist in Sachen Compute extrem stark, solange man keine DP benötigt.
Wir reden hier ja über Grafikkarten zum Spielen wenn ich was für Compute brauche kaufe ich ne Titan X oder ne Tesla K40... Oder eine Firepro Firepro W9100 (Ihh OpenCl xD)


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Gut, ich glaub das geht jetzt ein bisschen zu weit für nen Kaufberatungs-Thread^^

Im Endeffekt ist es eigentlich völlig egal welche Karte man sich holt, GTX 960 und R9 380 werden sich in WoW wahrscheinlich so um die 5-max 10 FPS unterscheiden...
Und wenn der TE das spiel sowieso haben möchte, wieso nicht. Ist sowieso nicht mein PC  

(um nochmal kleines ot einzuwerfen: Man könnte auch den kauf der R9 damit begründen dass man AMD unterstützen möchte und Nvidia für so einen "vRAM-beschiss" mit der 970 den rücken kehrt  )
EDIT&ot: Ja, ich bin in sachen GraKa 100% auf Seite von AMD  ne CPU von denen kommt mir aber nie nie nie nie nie nie wieder ins Haus


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Naja kann man halten wie man will, ich will ja nur das der TE die Beste Karte für sein Budget und vorallem seine Ansprüche erhält, meinen persönlichen Stress mit Nvidia lebe ich nur selbst aus 
(Und trotzdem habe ich ne 980Ti... das zeigt eigentlich wie mies es um AMD High-End steht )

Meine Empfehlung wäre eine 960 vlt. mit 4 statt 2 GB  Laut Nvidiabas...Computerbase ist die im Schnitt gleichauf mit der R9 380.

WoW bench: 

World of Warcraft Ultra Settings, 1080p, CMAA 
GTX 970: 87.0
*GTX 960: 84*
GTX 760: 80.0
R9-290: 68.0 <-- man beachte die 290! 
GTX 560 TI: 57.0
GTX 750 TI: 54.0
R9-285: 52.0 <- ~R9 380
R9-270: 47.0

Würde es hier klassisch um alle Spiele gehen würde auch meine Empfehlung anders aussehen. Aber es ist ja auch nicht so, dass die 960 4GB viel schlechter wäre als eine 380 4GB, dafür ist sie aber in Blizzard spielen wie WoW und StarCraft meilenweit voraus.


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Wenn die 960, dann aufjedenfall mit 4GB.


----------



## Abeyz (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ich hab mir jetzt ein paar Tests angeschaut von PCGH/Tomshardware/Hardwareluxx etc. Und dort wird gezeigt das die R9 380 4GB n ticken besser ist als die GTX 960 4GB aber da ja WoW so krass Nvidia Dominant ist denke werde ich zu der GTX 960 greifen nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich 2GB oder 4GB kaufe weil wenn ich 4GB kaufe kommt die R9 380 4GB wieder in frage da sie rund 20€ Billiger ist als die Nvidia aber dann denke ich mir und ich kann euch versichern ich werde nix anderes Spielen außer WoW und manchmal CS:GO/Batman Arkham City/Knight.

Edit: Okay da wurde mir schon die Frage beantwortet haha.


----------



## Abeyz (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

So jetzt haben wir das mit der Graffikarte geklärt jetzt hab ich aber noch ein paar Fragen haha 

Wenn ich auf die 4GB Karte switche sollte ich dann evtl. am Build noch was ändern?
Sollte ich jetzt zum Thermalright Macho Rev B. zugreifen oder reicht der True Spirit 90M
Die CPU passt oder sollte ich evtl. auf eine i5-4570/4590/4670/4690 in Erwägung ziehen?

Current Build: 
CPU: i5-4460
CPU-Cooler: Thermalright True Spirit 90 M Rev.
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H
RAM: 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix
Graphics Card: MSI GeForce 960 4GB
PSU: Super Flower Golden Green 450W HX 80+ Gold
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 120GB
Case: Fractal Design R4 Black Pearl

Vielen Dank im Voraus

MfG


----------



## Bozz03 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ich würde trotzdem den PC selberbauen und meine Config mit der 970 nehmen  statt 20-100 für ein Zusammenbau zu zahlen  Es gibt soviele Guides die dir helfen. Als ich meinen ersten PC gebaut habe hatte ich auch Angst das iwas kaputt geht ist aber alles gut gegangen weil ich mich an die Guides gehalten habe. Ansonsten gibt es noch den Thread wo es Helfer gibt die vllt in deiner Nähe wohnen  

Windoof Lizenz kriegst du in Ebay für 20 Euro  oder du bist student oder schüler dann fragst du einfach in der Schule nach ob die Dreamspark haben oder ob sie dir eine Windoof Lizenz geben.


Edit: Als Netzteil unbedingt die Teuere E10 500w nehmen 

Edit2: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22021b94017f7ca556dcbeb9c760d53a567b34140650e
+ 20 Euro Lizenz
-  auf richtigen Zeitpunkt bei Mindfactory wo deine Teile am günstigsten sind.
= 1000 Euro


----------



## Verminaard (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

*Rurdo*, von was redest du da die ganze Zeit?
Das hier ist ein Beratungsthread wo der TE eindeutig sein Anwenderprofil mehrfach angegeben hat.

Du ignorierst das total und erzaehlst die ganze Zeit das AMD Karten ungleich mehr Rohleistung haben und 100%ig irgendwann ein toller Treiber kommt wo AMD diese Mehrrohleistung auch auf den Schirm bringt.
Das hat ueberhaupt nichts mit einer Beratung zu tun.
Das AMD Karten auf dem Papier besser sind, ist denke ich allgemein bekannt. Was AMD an Treiber fuer was rausbringt, kann keiner so genau vorhersagen. Oder uebernimmst du mit deiner Aussage eine Garantie und nimmst die eventuell gekaufte Karte des TE's zum Kaufpreis zurueck?
Wie WoW und Stacraft performt, sollte auch halbwegs bekannt sein, zumindest wuerde ich mir erstmal Tests durchschauen, wenn ich das selber nicht kenne, bevor ich hier eine Empfehlung ausspreche.

Alles Andere geht doch an den Wuenschen des TE's vorbei.

Vielleicht kann man das ganze System dahingehend optimieren, das sich noch irgendwie eine GTX970 ausgeht. Vielleicht kann der TE noch irgendwelche Geldreserven aktivieren.
Darueber koennte man nachdenken. Aber nicht versuchen eine AMD Karte einzureden, nur weil vielleicht irgendwann mal die Software auch nachzieht, bei mehrfacher Erwaehung das zu 95% WoW auf der Kiste gedaddelt wird.


----------



## the_leon (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Abeyz schrieb:


> Current Build:
> CPU: i5-4460
> CPU-Cooler: Thermalright True Spirit 90 M Rev.
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H
> ...



Current Build: 
CPU: i5-4460  
CPU-Cooler: Thermalright True Spirit 90 M Rev.  eher nen EKL Ben Nevis
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H  
RAM: 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix 
Graphics Card: MSI GeForce 960 4GB 
PSU: Super Flower Golden Green 450W HX 80+ Gold 
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB 
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 120GB  eher ne MX200 mit 250gb
Case: Fractal Design R4 Black Pearl


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

@Abeyz 

Ich würde schon eine SSD mit 250/256GB nehmen. 120/128 GB sind schon sehr knapp wenn man bedenkt das da noch Spiele drauf müssen ! Ob Crucial oder Samsung kannst du dir Würfeln


----------



## Abeyz (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Hey

@X--Hardware
Die Sache ist die ich weiß halt nicht was ich sonst noch auf die SSD packen sollte außer WoW und Windows und ich denke für 2 Programme ist eine 120GB SSD eigentlich genug. 

Das einzige was mir jetzt einfallen würde wäre  das ich die SSD rauspacke aus dem Build und mir mit dem Geld eine GTX970 reinpacke. Ohne die 4GB GTX 960 und die 70€SSD + einem 10€ Gutschein von HWV komm ich auf 345€-350€ für eine Grafikkarte aber ich denke immer noch das ich keine GTX970 brauche vor allem nicht für einen Gaming PC auf dem zu 95% nur WoW gespielt wird.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Glaub mir das sagt man immer das 120 GB reichen^^ Nimm lieber eine nr. Größer dann hast du Ruhe !


----------



## NuVirus (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Also ich kann nur sagen das Wow auch meine 980Ti OC auslasten kann^^

Mit meiner 670 läuft Wow auch schon vernünftig was auch meine Empfehlung wäre wenn Gebrauchtkauf in Frage kommt.

Ich hab hier nen 2. PC mit Haswell i3 4340 wollte mal testen wenn ich Zeit hab bau ich da mal die 670 ein und teste wie Wow so läuft.

2GB Speicher reichen aus für Wow außer man hat wirklich ne starke Karte wie 970+ aber die ham ja eh mehr Speicher.


----------



## the_leon (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Die 960 ist mit 4gb sinnvoller, auch 250gb ssd sind schnell voll!


----------



## NuVirus (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Wenn es nur um Wow geht ist es Geldverschwendung.


----------



## the_leon (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ich denke, er wird dann mehr Spiele für den PC kaufen, da dieser ne viel bessere Grafik hat, als seine PS3


----------



## NuVirus (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Dann würde ich aber eher ne 970 empfehlen dann hast auch Mehrleistung in Wow was du in Optik einsetzen kannst - wie gesagt sogar meine 980Ti kann ich problemlos in Wow auslasten.


----------



## Abeyz (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ich werde wirklich nur WoW spielen. Wenn ich mir andere Spiele kaufen sollte dann würde ich eh davor erstmal paar Sachen Upgraden. Mein ganzes Umfeld Ingame/Irl zockt auch nur WoW und gelegentlich mal CS:GO deswegen sehe ich keinen Bedarf darin eine 970 GTX reinzupacken. Ich werde auf der SSD nur Windows 7 und WoW laufen lassen mehr werde ich da nicht draufpacken. Ich bin kein Mensch der unbedingt die beste Grafik haben möchte. Solang ich auf Gut-Hoch spielen kann reicht es mir. Ich brauch nicht alles auf Super Ultra etc. Ich will einfach nur ein PC mit dem ich die nächsten sag ich mal 2-4 Jahre WoW spielen kann um dann das erste Teil des Builds zu verbessern was meiner Meinung nach die Grafikkarte sein wird. Ich versteh immer noch nicht wieso ich unbedingt 4GB brauche wenn Blizzard selber glaube angibt das sie nur 1.2GB VRAM ziehen glaub ich.


----------



## GottesMissionar (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

120GB SSD ist imho nicht ausreichend für Windows und WOW.
Du hast effektiv nur ~105GB zur Verfügung. 
WOW braucht mit allen Erweiterungen aktuell wieviel Speicherplatz? 60GB? Oder schon mehr?
Wenn du dann noch Windows mit ~30GB rechnest bist du nur den 10% Buffer die ich zB bei einer SSD immer frei halte schon schwer.

Bzgl Grafikkarte würde ich dir die 970er empfehlen. Die 80€ Aufpreis gegenüber einer 960 sollte einen das Leistungsplus deutlich wert sein.


----------



## Amon (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Also wenn ich mir das hier alles so durchlese frage ich mich wie ich all die Jahre WoW mit meinen AMD Karten ohne Probleme spielen konnte. Aber Nvidia ist für WoW ja so viel besser weil die Karten da 5fps mehr machen....weia....

TE, brauchbare Grafikkarten für dich:

Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11242-07-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI GTX 960 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 960, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V320-034R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SuperClocked+ ACX 2.0, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-2977) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Speicherkrüppel)

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse, bei Star Craft ist die Grafikkarte mal völlig wumpe, da kommt es hauptsächlich auf die CPU an.


----------



## Abeyz (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



GottesMissionar schrieb:


> 120GB SSD ist imho nicht ausreichend für Windows und WOW.
> Du hast effektiv nur ~105GB zur Verfügung.
> WOW braucht mit allen Erweiterungen aktuell wieviel Speicherplatz? 60GB? Oder schon mehr?



WoW braucht 35GB Speicherplatz


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



leokasi schrieb:


> Die 960 ist mit 4gb sinnvoller, auch 250gb ssd sind schnell voll!



120 GB sind aber schneller voll 

Außerdem ist die 250 GB Evo schneller als die 120er. K.A wie das bei Crucial ist dürfte ähnlich sein denke ich.


----------



## the_leon (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Und man soll ssds nie komplett voll machen


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Moderne SSD´s kann man ruhig voll machen aber eben nicht Randvoll da Sie evtl. schneller altern könnten was jedoch im  großen und ganzen kein großes Problem darstellen sollte. Ein Paar Hundert MB frei lassen und gut ist


----------



## Abeyz (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

So ich hab mich nun selber bisschen schlau gemacht und habe 2 Builds zusammengestellt.

Build 1:
CPU: i5-4460 
CPU-Cooler: Thermalright True Spirit 90 M Rev.
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H
RAM: 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce 960 2GB/4GB
Netzteil: Super Flower Golden Green 450W HX 80+ Gold
Festplatte: Western Digital 1 TB
SSD: Crucial BX250 GB
Case: Fractal Design R4 Black Pearl

Preis: 835€/880€
Endpreis: 965€/1010€


Build2:
CPU: i5-4590
CPU-Cooler: Thermalright Macho Rev. B
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H
RAM: 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix
Grafikkarte: MSI R9 380 4GB
Netzteil: Bequiet 500w Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
Festplatte: Western Digital 1 TB
SSD: Crucial BX250 GB
Case: Fractal Design R4 Black Pearl

Preis: 920€
Endpreis: 1050€

So nun erstmal zu der Grafikkarten frage ich hab gesehen in diesem Benchmark Test von PCGH:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree...lords_of_Draenor_GPU_Benchmark_1080p-pcgh.png
Das die GTX 670 n ticken schneller ist als die R9 290X. 
Und im Generationen-Vergleich ist die 960 minimal schneller als die 670, aber die 380 ist deutlich langsamer als die 290X.
Da ich wirklich nur WoW Spielen werde denke ich das die GTX 960 für mich genug ist. Ich will nicht auf Ultra Settings spielen sondern einfach ganz normal auf Gut-Hoch.

Overall hingegen ist die R9 380 besser aber das auch nicht mit einem weitem Abstand wie man hier sieht:
UserBenchmark: AMD R9 380 vs Nvidia GTX 960

Und in diesem Post sieht man auch das die 4GB von der 960 reiner Waste of Money ist:
EVGA GeForce GTX 960 Super SuperClocked mit 4 GB Speicher im Test

Wegen dem SSD Wechsel haben ja viele gesagt das die 120GB nicht ausreichen werden und das kann wohl wirklich wahr sein deswegen pack ich die 850 Evo raus und nehm die BX250GB.

Der Macho Kühler ist auf jeden Fall besser als der True Spirit und der i5-4590 ist um ca. 8% schneller als der i5-4460 ob ich diesen Unterschied merken werde ich weiß es nicht.

Wieso ich von Seagate umgestiegen bin auf Western Digital ist der einfache Grund das ich mich mal umgehört habe und ja mir erscheint es so das Western Digital ein bisschen zuverlässiger.


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Selten so einen Flamethread gesehen hier..
Also nochmal zum Mitschreiben: Der TE kauft sich jetzt eine GTX 960 mit 2GB, da ja wow "nicht mehr braucht" und amd mit wow ja sooo ******* Läuft. Dazu kommt ja auch noch das "gratis" Spiel, damit die laien über den Fehlkauf hinwegsehen. IST SO! Es gibt nämlich keinen Grund dir einfach ein Spiel zu schenken, ausser sie wollen ihre Bestände loswerden, weil sie sonst garniemand kaufen würde. 

Dann empfehlt ihr dem TE noch ein SuperFlower Netzteil für die 9XX Reihe. Leute, habt ihr was geraucht? 
Für so einen PC kannst du NUR entweder: LC Power 9550 500W oder besser: Be Quiet alles mit Versionsnummer 10&11 nehmen - KEIN L/E 8/9) (Naja können schon, aber dann nicht wundern wenns nachm halben Jahr peng macht)

Aber bitte, wird schon passen. Muss man halt in 1-2 Jahren nochmal ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen falls der TE dann doch mal aufm PC zocken will. Ist ja eh keine Geld und Ressourcenverschwendung.. 
Tu dir selbst einen gefallen, wenn man schon so stur ist hör wenigstens in diesem Punkt auf die Community: Nimm die 4GB version! 2GB ist nichtmehr aktuell, und mit multipler Kantenglättung + hohen Einstellungen läufst du auch mit WoW bei 2GB schnell ins Maximum  
Wobei aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachtet: Ein Game dass die 4GB Vram voll auslasten kann wird dann eher an der GPUleistung selbst scheitern und nicht an der menge des vram. Trotzdem sind 4GB sinnvoll.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Meinst du ernsthaft die 380 ist in 1-2 Jahren derart signifikant schneller als die 960, dass sich bei einem WOW SPIELER die 380 lohnt  
Das Super Flower ist doch absolut ok ?  

Was erzählst du da ?


----------



## the_leon (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ach, AC Unity und Watch Dogs schaffens auch das sie die 4gb voll kriegen ohne volle Gpu auslastung


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



leokasi schrieb:


> Ach, AC Unity und Watch Dogs schaffens auch das sie die 4gb voll kriegen ohne volle Gpu auslastung



Das ist ja alles richtig interessiert hier aber eher nicht. Der TE soll von mir aus eine 4GB kaufen, schadet ja nicht aber für CS:GO und WoW braucht man das nicht.


----------



## the_leon (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles richtig interessiert hier aber eher nicht. Der TE soll von mir aus eine 4GB kaufen, schadet ja nicht aber für CS:GO und WoW braucht man das nicht.


Heute nicht, bald vllt. schon und dann ärgert der TE sich, dass er die 2gb version gekauft hat.
Und: Rurdo ist halt einfach ein AMD Fanboy!


----------



## Abeyz (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Was sollte ich wenn ich nun die 250GB SSD nehme nun draufpacken? WoW/Windows &?


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Beides natürlich


----------



## Abeyz (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Das ist mir schon klar. Windows 7 und WoW kommen auf die SSD aber was noch? Welche Programme sollte ich noch draufpacken?


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Alle die du Häufig benutzt ! Sachen wie Videos, Lieder Fotos etc. macht es nicht Sinn auf die SSD zu speichern. Dafür ist die HDD geeignet.


----------



## NuVirus (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Am besten direkt ne 250/256GB SSD und alle Programme die du nutzt drauf - nachdem du nicht viel spielst sollte eigl alles drauf passen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Achso Rurdo, deswegen sind also auch die ganzen Bonusprogramme von AMD, wo es zu ihren jeweils aktuellen Hochleistungskarten ein oder mehrere Spiele gratis dazu gab/gibt, nur dafuer da, Schrott an den Mann zu bringen? 

Und wenn der Threadstarter diverse Male beteuert, dass er aller Voraussicht nach nur WoW zocken wird, dann werden wir ihm das ja wohl glauben duerfen. Oder haelst du den TE fuer bloede? In der Hinsicht sehe ich den Flame einzig und allein von dir.

@Amon:

Wie oft denn noch das selbe? Explizit fuer WoW bietet NVidia einfach deutlich mehr fuer's Geld. Sonst wird hier ja auch immer nach dem besten Preis-Leistungsverhaeltnis beraten. Und wuerdest du den schon tausend Mal hier verlinkten Technikcheck der PCGH zum aktuellsten WoW Add-On zur Kenntnis nehmen, wuesstest du auch, dass es nicht nur um "5 Frames mehr" geht.


----------



## Amon (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



> Wie oft denn noch das selbe? Explizit fuer WoW bietet NVidia einfach  deutlich mehr fuer's Geld. Sonst wird hier ja auch immer nach dem besten  Preis-Leistungsverhaeltnis beraten. Und wuerdest du den schon tausend  Mal hier verlinkten Technikcheck der PCGH zum aktuellsten WoW Add-On zur  Kenntnis nehmen, wuesstest du auch, dass es nicht nur um "5 Frames  mehr" geht.



Wichtig ist was im Raid passiert und nicht in irgendeinem Flug von X nach Y oder einer gescripteten Szene! Und ja, im Raid bekommt man auch mit AMD Karten brauchbare FPS! Glaube mir, ich spreche aus Erfahrung!


----------



## HMangels91 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Amon schrieb:


> Wichtig ist was im Raid passiert und nicht in irgendeinem Flug von X nach Y oder einer gescripteten Szene! Und ja, im Raid bekommt man auch mit AMD Karten brauchbare FPS! Glaube mir, ich spreche aus Erfahrung!



Definitv, habe mit der 290 auch auf Ultra geraidet.


----------



## Rurdo (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Bitte leute, lasst den TE doch seine GTX 960 kaufen. Soll er es halt so lernen und sich in nem Jahr ne neue kaufen müssen.
Have fun mit überteuerter, schlechterer hardware 

Der TE kann vonmiraus eine Unterschrift leisten dass er nur WoW zockt. 
Spätestens beim nächsten Steamsale oder wenn irgendwo ein Angebot auftaucht denkt man dann "oh, das würd ich gern mal ausprobieren" 
Und dann ist das geschrei groß warum die GTX 960 so schlecht performt. Ich wette um 100Eur dass innerhalb von einem jahr ein Thread vom TE kommt der nachfragt warum/was da los ist. Ich bin mir ausserdem sicher dass von allen WoW spielern auf dieser Erde nur 1% wirklich NUR WoW spielen. So ziemlich jeder hat doch 2 oder mehr Spiele die er über die Jahre ansammelt. Sowas passiert wenn man von Konsole auf PC umsteigt, irgendwann sieht er die PS3 nichtmal mehr an. Ist immer so.. 

Und zu den zusatzspielen: Vielleicht hab ich es falsch Formuliert. Jede Karte die wenig absatz hat bekommt ein kleines Extra dazugelegt. Im Moment ist AMD sowieso am sterben, da brauchen die jeden Cent. Und wenn man dann halt die Leute mit gratisspielen holen muss. Da gibts aber auch zu fast jeder Karte ein Spiel. 

Das kannst du aber nicht mit der 960 vergleichen, weil ab 970 aufwärts gibts keine gratis spiele mehr. Warum? Weil sie es nicht nötig haben, da diese sich gut verkaufen. Die GTX 960 wird einfach nicht gern gekauft, seht es ein! Und das hat dann auch seinen Grund.. P/L unter aller sau.


----------



## Amon (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Natürlich kann der TE seine 960 kaufen, spricht ja nichts gegen, wenn man ihm aber eine brauchbare Alternative nennt die wahrscheinlich noch besser ist und dann Sprüche kommen nach dem Motto "AMD ist aber bei WoW voll schei**e" platzt mir der Arsch! Tschuldigung aber ist so.

Edit:

Build2:
CPU: i5-4590
CPU-Cooler: Thermalright Macho Rev. B
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H
RAM: 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix
Grafikkarte: MSI R9 380 4GB
Netzteil: Bequiet 500w Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
Festplatte: Western Digital 1 TB
SSD: Crucial BX250 GB
Case: Fractal Design R4 Black Pearl

Preis: 920€
Endpreis: 1050€

SSD tauschen gegen die Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und dann das ganze eintüten.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Die 380 ist aber für den TE keine brauchbare Alternative sondern für seine Ansprüche P/L technisch viel zu schlecht  
Man bekommt ja den Eindruck die 960 4GB sei außerhalb von WoW eine schlechte Grafikkarte (die ist ungefähr gleichauf! mit der 380 4GB)  

Aber ihr kauft auch nen Hammer wenn ihr ne Schraube eindrehen wollt oder ?


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Wer hat denn wo gesagt, dass AMD in WoW ******** sei? Ich habe das nirgendwo so aufgefasst. Fakt ist nur, dass bei Karten der gleichen Preis- und Leistungsklasse WoW mit NVidia deutlich _besser_ performt. Das Heisst ja im Umkehrschluss _nicht_, dass es auf AMD-Karten schlecht laeuft. Meine Freundin zockt WoW mit ihrer 7950 auch auf hohen Einstellungen im Raid fluessig. Aber die gleiche Performance kriegt man bei NVidia eben schon mit einer deutlich guenstigeren Karte. Oder aber deutlich bessere Performance mit einer etwa gleichteuren Karte.

Und die Benchmarks von PCGH sind derzeit nunmal die einzige objektive Vergleichsmoeglichkeit, die ich zur Hand habe. Wenn du entsprechendes, gegenteiliges Material hast, wuerde ich mich sehr darÃ¼ber freuen, wenn du es mit mir teilst.


----------



## Amon (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Setz einfach mal die grüne Brille ab.

Ich bin hier raus....


----------



## Rurdo (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Me2, ab hier also nurnoch Nvidia-Fanboy-Gelaber. 
(PS: Ja, in sachen Grafikkarten bin ich voll und ganz AMD Fanboy. Nvidia leistet nicht das was es kostet. Nvidia war und wird immer für Leute sein die protzen wollen. Punkt. Mal ganz abgesehen davon dass AMD jeden Kauf gebrauchen könnte, sonst können wir uns bald alle keine Grafikkarten mehr leisten, wenn AMD insolvent wird  )


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Benchmarks sind anscheinend mittlerweile nicht mehr aussagekräftig. 
@TE 

Sorry. Ich habe alles gesagt was ich kann und will den Thread nicht weiter nutzen um Sinn zu predigen. Die Konfiguration von Amon auf der vorhergehenden Seite ist ganz gut... du kannst aber auch das Superflower NT kaufen 
Du hast dich ja selbst über die WoW Nvidia vs AMD Situation informiert ich denke die Entscheidung werden dir die Benchmarks abnehmen... Mein Tipp: nimm auf jeden fall die 4GB 960, solltest du auch andere Spiele spielen wollen.


@Rurdo  

Wo leistet denn der Tonga (pro) in Spielen mehr als der GM206 ? 
GCN ist nicht schlecht und hat viele gute Features sehr früh gehabt und hat mehr Rohleistung, aber das bringt doch dem TE nichts ???
Ich habe alleine heute 3 390 Nitros empfohlen, dass macht man aber nur wenn es zum Anwendungsprofil des TE passt...


----------



## Verminaard (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Me2, ab hier also nurnoch Nvidia-Fanboy-Gelaber.
> (PS: Ja, in sachen Grafikkarten bin ich voll und ganz AMD Fanboy. Nvidia leistet nicht das was es kostet. Nvidia war und wird immer für Leute sein die protzen wollen. Punkt. Mal ganz abgesehen davon dass AMD jeden Kauf gebrauchen könnte, sonst können wir uns bald alle keine Grafikkarten mehr leisten, wenn AMD insolvent wird  )



Gehts in Beratungsthreads darum das ein Hilfesuchender das Beste fuer sein Geld und Anwendungsprofil bekommt oder das AMD hier ein paar GPU's mehr verkauft?
Wenn es dir um Letzteres geht, dann hast du in keinem Beratungsthread was verloren.
Eigene Ideale und Ueberzeugungen muessen, wenn man hier beratend sein will, einfach ausgeblendet werden. 

Am besten ist es mMn sowieso verschiedene Alternativen mit moeglichst allen Vor und Nachteilen aufzuzeigen. Entscheiden sollte dann der Hilfesuchende.

Was in diesem Thread wieder mal passiert ist, ist ein Paradebeispiel wie es nicht laufen sollte.
Da werden "Argumente" konstruiert, der TE verunsichert, Benchmarks, die nicht nur auf einer Testseite so aussehen, ignoriert und kleingeredet.
Irgendwie unfassbar.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Also ich bin ja auch ( so glaube ich) eher bekannt AMD GPU'S zu empfehlen, aber bei den Anforderungen des TE's ist die 960 die bessere Wahl, da sie bei WoW wirklich besser ist. 

Sollte er dann in einem halben Jahr rum meckern das Spiel XYZ bescheiden läuft, kann man ihn auf diesen Thread hinweisen. 
@Rurdo  das du eigentlich kaum Ahnung hast sieht man daran das du das E9 von bequiet schlecht machst   mit der Begründung das die Hardware schneller kaputt geht. Das E9 war eine ganze Zeit lang die Empfehlung nach dem DPP 10. Ich selber habe ein E9 mit einer 290 am laufen.

Klar das E10 ist besser und sollte empfohlen werden, aber deswegen das E9 so schlecht machen????


----------



## the_leon (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Es ging bei Rurde eher darum, dass man kein E9 mehr kaufen muss!


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Für so einen PC kannst du NUR entweder: LC Power 9550 500W oder besser: Be Quiet alles mit Versionsnummer 10&11 nehmen - KEIN L/E 8/9) (Naja können schon, aber dann nicht wundern wenns nachm halben Jahr peng macht)



Hier steht es aber anders. Bequiet E9 macht nach einem halben Jahr Peng. Und das ist Bullshit


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



X--HaRdwaRe schrieb:


> Das bedeutet aber nicht das das beim TE und bei allen anderen zig tausenden so ist ! Die Probleme können genau so bei anderen SSD´s auftreten ! Außerdem sind die 850 EVO´s nicht umsonst die meist verkauften und bei GH auf der TOP 1
> 
> Probleme hatten VIELE 840er aber von den 850er ist im Netz so gut wie nichts zu finden außer paar Einzelfälle wie hier,  daher ist das noch lange KEIN Grund eine SSD gleich nicht zu empfehlen^^



Es gibt Probleme mit Firmware Updates.
Samsung räumte auch selbst ein, dass sie Probleme mit den neuen SSDs haben.
Kann auch sein, dass das schon gelöst ist, aber bisher habe ich darüber noch nichts gelesen und daher würde ich einfach mal die Crucial nehmen. Letztendlich macht es keinen Unterschied, welche SSD man nicht, sofern sie läuft.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hier steht es aber anders. Bequiet E9 macht nach einem halben Jahr Peng. Und das ist Bullshit



Das E9 ist veraltet, es gibt einen Nachfolger.
Es gibt also keinen einzigen Grund mehr, das E9 noch zu kaufen.


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt Probleme mit Firmware Updates.
> Samsung räumte auch selbst ein, dass sie Probleme mit den neuen SSDs haben.
> Kann auch sein, dass das schon gelöst ist, aber bisher habe ich darüber noch nichts gelesen und daher würde ich einfach mal die Crucial nehmen. Letztendlich macht es keinen Unterschied, welche SSD man nicht, sofern sie läuft.



Würdest du der Crucial eher eine Kaufempfehlung geben als der Samsung?


----------



## Abeyz (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Guten Morgen haha

Sorry das ich so viele "Furore/Flame's" verursacht habe mit diesem Thread :I Ich werde denke zum billigeren Produkt zugreifen da bei einem Gamer PC der Unterschied eh kaum zu merken ist.

Ich habe eh noch bisschen Zeit ca. 1-2 Wochen bis ich den PC mir zulege. Ich spiele WoW schon ca. seit 5 Jahren und ich Raide nicht wirklich was evtl. 1 die Woche ich spiele immer PvP fast nur. Ich habe in meinem Steam glaube 4-5 Games (neben CS:GO) und ich habe sie seit dem Kauf nur 1x gespielt und danach nie mehr. Klar weiß ich das die GTX 960 nicht das beste vom besten ist aber wieso soll ich eine Karte kaufen die Overall besser ist aber indem Spiel das ich die meiste Zeit spiele deutlich schlechter ist als die Karte die ich kaufen will. Gut das kann sich evtl. ändern mit den neuen besseren Treibern mal schauen ich hab ja noch 1-2 Wochen Zeit und dann werde ich mich entscheiden evtl. gibt es dann bessere Benchmarks von der R9 380 bzw. die ausschlaggebender sind. 

Und wegen der SSD. Ich hab die BX250GB genommen da ich mich erkundigt habe und die MX250GB schneller sein sollte aber irgendwas ist da schief gelaufen deswegen werde denke zum Preis-Leistungs-Sieger zugreifen da bei einem Gamer PC der Unterschied im Alltag eh kaum zu merken ist.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Würdest du der Crucial eher eine Kaufempfehlung geben als der Samsung?



Ich würde eine Münze werfen.
Die Samsung 850 ist ja neu, das Teil läuft auch ohne Firmware Update problemlos und bei der nächsten Firmware wird Samsung das Problem in den Griff bekommen.
Beide SSDs sind gut, die Crucial wirkt optisch etwas preiswerter, die Samsung hochwertiger.
Aber eingebaut siehst du davon sowieso nichts mehr.

Ich hab jedenfalls in meinem Rechner 4 Crucial MX200 SSDs drin, 3x die 1TB Version und die 500Gb Version für das OS und alle 4 laufen absolut problemlos.



Abeyz schrieb:


> Und wegen der SSD. Ich hab die BX250GB genommen da ich mich erkundigt habe und die MX250GB schneller sein sollte aber irgendwas ist da schief gelaufen deswegen werde denke zum Preis-Leistungs-Sieger zugreifen da bei einem Gamer PC der Unterschied im Alltag eh kaum zu merken ist.



Die BX hat aber den schlechteren Controller.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das E9 ist veraltet, es gibt einen Nachfolger.
> Es gibt also keinen einzigen Grund mehr, das E9 noch zu kaufen.



Das habe ich ja auch geschrieben. Aber seine Begründung das ein E9 nach einem halben jahr Peng macht ist Schwachsinn. Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Neu würde ich mir auch kein E9 mehr kaufen geschweige denn empfehlen.


----------



## Rurdo (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Sorry, ich hätte den Satz besser ausführen sollen. Ich meinte damit er sollte sich Entweder ein Seasonic oder Bequiet holen. Die meisten schielen dann bei bequiet aber auf L8 oder E9, und das ist nicht nötig, da es schon neuere Gibt. Wollte das E9 (das L8 sehrwohl) eigentlich nicht so schlechtreden und meinte mit dem Peng eigentlich andere Hersteller^^ Wollte mit "KEIN L8/E9" nur explizit darauf hinweisen dass es dann das SP10 sein sollte.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ok so können wir uns einigen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja auch geschrieben. Aber seine Begründung das ein E9 nach einem halben jahr Peng macht ist Schwachsinn. Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Neu würde ich mir auch kein E9 mehr kaufen geschweige denn empfehlen.



Klar ist das Unsinn, dass das E9 Peng macht. Das wissen wir doch aber alle.
Man sollte es sich aber nicht mehr kaufen, weils eben technisch altbacken ist.
Damals wurde es ja auch nur empfohlen, weils eben sehr leise ist und die Alternative in dem Bereich nicht vorhanden waren.
Heute sieht das glücklicherweise anders aus.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Amon schrieb:


> Setz einfach mal die grüne Brille ab.
> 
> Ich bin hier raus....



Ich denke nicht, dass derart unprofessionelles Verhalten hier hingehört.

Meine Aktivitäten hier bei der Kaufberatung waren noch nie von irgendeiner Brille geprägt, sondern vom besten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für die Beratungssuchenden. In der Regel läuft das auf AMD hinaus.

WoW ist ein Spezialfall, bei dem NVidia empirisch nachweisbar das deutlich bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat. Aus irgendeinem mir nicht ersichtlichen Grund fasst du diese (belegbare!) Tatsachenfeststellung offensichtlich als AMD-Bashing auf und deutest schwammig an, allerdings komplett ohne jeglichen Beleg, dass es anders sei.
Hier nochmal der PCGH-Benchmark:
WoW Warlords of Draenor: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks, CPU-Kernskalierung, Anti-Aliasing-Vergleich und mehr
Hier ist klar zu sehen, dass in FHD bei hohen Grafikeinstellungen eine GTX 750 Ti so leistungsstark wie eine R9 280X ist. Was nichts damit zu tun hat, dass die AMD-Karten schlecht performen würden. Nur performen NVidias ganz offensichtlich besser.

Wenn du entsprechend verwertbares Material hast, das in echtem Gameplay unter vergleichbaren Testbedingungen auswertet, dann bitte immer gerne her damit. Allerdings kannst du das anscheinend nicht bieten und greifst stattdessen auf Diffamierung zurück, weil du deine Position nicht argumentativ stärken kannst.


----------



## NuVirus (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Bezüglich des schlecht Redens der 960, will ich folgendes anmerken:

Vorteile der 960:
Geringerer Verbrauch als z.b. 380
HDMI 2.0 inkl. HDCP Kopierschutz für 4k.
Viele leise Designs verfügbar.

Nachteile:
PLV, aber auch nicht viel schlechter als 380.
Das 2 bzw 4GB "Problem" gibt es bei beiden Karten.

Für Wow ohne große Ansprüche ist die 960 2GB ideal will man auch paar andere Games spielen ist die 4GB ne vernünftige Karte die wenig verbraucht die für Gaming ohne hohe Detailansprüche ausreichend ist - das gilt abseits von Wow natürlich auch für die 380.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

wow ist ein game das auf nv karten weit besser skalirt wie auf amd... habs selbst getestet...leider weis ich nimer welche graka ich mir damals von dem kumpel geliehen hadde ums zu testen... jedoch war si weit beser als meine damalige 670...in sämtlichen games..nur in wow verlor die amd


----------



## NuVirus (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ich hatte ne 290X von meinem Bruder testweise eingebaut und Wow war natürlich spielbar aber nicht deutlich besser als mit der 670


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

wow ist und bleibt ein spezialfal der einfach mit nv karten weit beser skalirt...
wenns zu 99% wirklich nur für wow ist... ist die 960 sogar di besere wahl...soll aber noch irgendwas anderes tespilt werden... sollte eine der empfohlenen amd karten rein


----------



## Abeyz (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Hey ich werde mir denke morgen doch den PC kaufen ich hab nun bisschen was am Build verändert: Intel Core i5-4590, MSI GeForce GTX 960, Fractal Design Define R4 (Black Pearl) - System Build - PCPartPicker 
Ich hab noch 25€ offen nun frag ich mich sollte ich mir evtl. ne Stärkere PSU kaufen? Oder evtl. in einen i5-4690 investieren? oder in den Macho Kühler? Mit 25€ kann ich halt noch bisschen was anstellen.


----------



## the_leon (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Das is hier stark überteuert!
und das nt ist beim preis  nicht dabei .


----------



## Abeyz (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## the_leon (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f212397ef35426d1ab90ff451b5d8ea727c0b7050d
Windows gibt es in der bucht!


----------



## Rurdo (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Bis auf den RAM und das Mainboard (Und das Laufwerk) ist so ziemlich alles "falsch" was man so falsch machen kann. 
Aber bitte, die Leute hier werden dir schon helfen können. Die wissen ja gaaanz genau was man braucht und was nicht 

EDIT: leokasi war in meinen Gedanken und hat die richtige Konfig niedergeschrieben. Danke dir und raus aus meinem Kopf


----------



## the_leon (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

und dazu das billigste lw, dassd du kriegst!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Das LC-Power ist ja billiger als das Superflower, ok dann hat sich jegliche Korrekturempfehlung bei mir erledigt


----------



## Abeyz (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Okay erkläre mir Rurdo & Leokasi seit wann man 4GB Vram für Wow braucht. 
Wie ich schon mal sagte ich mag "Heatpipe Direct Touch" nicht deswegen kommt der Kühler nicht in frage.

Ich hab in den Linustechtips/Tomshardware &Computerbase Foren & bei einem Verwandten der Softwaretechnik studiert rumgefragt wie meine Konfiguration so ist und für das was ich mache (Wow & manchmal CS:GO)meinten fast alle bis auf 1-2 Leute das der PC mehr als gut ist. Das einzige worüber ich nachdenke ist die PSU ob ich nicht evtl. doch 500W nehmen sollte.

Ich werde keine neuen Games mir kaufen


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Abeyz schrieb:


> [...]Das einzige worüber ich nachdenke ist die PSU ob ich nicht evtl. doch 500W nehmen sollte.
> 
> [...]



500W brauchst du nicht zwingend. Mit einer recht sparsamen Karte wie der GTX 960 und einem Prozessor, der nicht übertaktet wird, kommst du mit 450W absolut locker hin.

@Leokasi:

Bezüglich deiner Konfiguration: woher kommt seit ein paar Tagen der Trend hier im Forum, wegen zwei Euro Ersparnis CL 10 RAM zu empfehlen statt CL 9?


----------



## the_leon (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Da dieser mit 1866mhz taktet, der Takt ist wichtiger als die Latenz.
Da reicht auch das 400w Lc 9450.
Jo, ich hab ne 4gb gpu, aber ich bin insgesamt billiger als du... [emoji38]
Wenn du den Ben Nevis nicht magst, dann halt den Macho 90 oder 120...


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Seit wann koennen denn nicht uebertaktbare CPUs was mit mehr als 1600 Mhz anfangen?


----------



## Amon (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Seit wann koennen denn nicht uebertaktbare CPUs was mit mehr als 1600 Mhz anfangen?



Ok, ich habe einen 3570K auf einem Z77 Board und ich habe G.Skill Trident X 2400er RAM stecken der auch auf 2400 läuft. Meine CPU kann da sehr wohl was mit anfangen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Dann liegt es am Z-Mainboard. Ich wundere mich nur, weil bis vor kurzem zu nicht uebertaktbaren CPUs, zu denen i.d.R. B- oder H-Mainboards empfohlen werden, immer 1600er RAM empfohlen wurden. Mit genau der Begruendung, dass nicht uebertaktbare CPUs aus mehr RAM-Takt meinen Vorteil ziehen koennten. 

Und auch bei uebertaktbaren CPUs auf Z-Boards der hoehere RAM-Takt nur beim Uebertakten etwas bringt, um Flaschenhaelse zu vermeiden.


----------



## Abeyz (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Hm ich fang mal an

Ein 1866er RAM der nach 100% aller Benchmarks exakt genausoviel leistet wie 1600er RAM.
Memory Scaling on Haswell: Single dGPU Gaming - Memory Scaling on Haswell CPU, IGP and dGPU: DDR3-1333 to DDR3-3000 Tested with G.Skill

Dann eine SSD die im Normal-Nutzer-Benchmark schlechter abschneidet als die günstigere BX100:
AnandTech Storage Bench - Light - Crucial MX200 (250GB, 500GB & 1TB) SSD Review

Dann ein  B85-Board vom billigsten Hersteller.

Und  dann noch eine 4GB-Karte die zumindest in 90% aller Reviews exakt genausoviel leistet wie die 2GB-Version. Für ein Spiel, bei dem der Hersteller als empfohlene (nicht minimale, sondern empfohlene) Grafikkarten die GTX 470 (1,25GB) und die HD 5850 (1,0 GB) angibt:
System Requirements for Warlords of Draenor - Forums - World of Warcraft

Das ist halt meine Meinung dazu danke dir für die Hilfe Leokasi aber ich denke ich bleibe bei meinem Build obwohl meins n ticken mehr Kostet.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Die ist ja auch übertaktbar


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Bei der BX100 gibt es direkt hier von Forumsnutzern Erfahrungsberichte, dass ihnen gleich mehrere Exemplare aufgrund Ueberhitzung verreckt seien. Was wohl auf den Speichercontroller zurueck zu fuehren sei. Deswegen wird hier oft zur nur minimal teureren MX200 geraten.


----------



## Amon (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Dann liegt es am Z-Mainboard. Ich wundere mich nur, weil bis vor kurzem zu nicht uebertaktbaren CPUs, zu denen i.d.R. B- oder H-Mainboards empfohlen werden, immer 1600er RAM empfohlen wurden. Mit genau der Begruendung, dass nicht uebertaktbare CPUs aus mehr RAM-Takt meinen Vorteil ziehen koennten.
> 
> Und auch bei uebertaktbaren CPUs auf Z-Boards der hoehere RAM-Takt nur beim Uebertakten etwas bringt, um Flaschenhaelse zu vermeiden.



1600er geht ja auch ok für CPUs die man nicht übertakten kann. Willst du da 1333er nehmen? 1600er kann man eigentlich für alle CPUs nehmen, ist ja auch quasi Standard, allein für K-CPUs würde ich gqanz klar 2400er RAM empfehlen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Amon schrieb:


> 1600er geht ja auch ok für CPUs die man nicht übertakten kann. Willst du da 1333er nehmen? 1600er kann man eigentlich für alle CPUs nehmen, ist ja auch quasi Standard, allein für K-CPUs würde ich gqanz klar 2400er RAM empfehlen.



Darum geht's ja nicht. leokasi hat 1833er CL 10 RAM empfohlen für eine Non-K-CPU auf H-Mainboard. Meines Wissens nach und so wie es bisher hier im Forum auch Standard war, bringt aber für eine Non-K-CPU auf B- oder H-Board RAM mit Takt über 1600 Mhz nichts, weswegen eben 1600er, aber dafür mit CL 9, die bessere Wahl wäre. Deswegen habe ich nachgefragt.


----------



## Amon (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Also ich würde da auch keinen 1833er nehmen, den Unterschied zwischen 1600 und 1833 merkt man beim zocken nicht.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Wenn man die Timings mit einrechnet, wahrscheinlich schon


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Palit GeForce GTX 960 Jetstream, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5X960010G1J)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSC0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSC0.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)

um die 860 Euro

mit xeon wären es um die 930-950 euro 
http://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e3-12....html?hloc=at&hloc=de&hloc=pl&hloc=uk&hloc=eu

Win7 einfach von Ebay kaufen.

Kannst ja andere Gehäuse nehmen..hab einfach den genommen.

kannst auch die 2GB 960GTX nehmen aber die 4GB von Palit ist net teuer zur dein MSI 2GB


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

1600Mhz ist beim H Chipsatz ist das Maximum das von seitens Intel zugelassen wird!

Sonst gilt das hier was ich schon sehr lange immer wieder aus neue erklären muß:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...eamspeak-zusammenstellung-34.html#post6971938


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Oder Frag mal MehlstaubtheCat unser Hardware Spezi. für WoW


----------



## NuVirus (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Also für wow würde ich den i5 4590 nehmen der hat doch nen etwas höheren Turbo Takt.

Wenn eben nur Wow gespielt wird reichen 2GB bei der 960 aus - meine 670 OC hat mehr Leistung und die 2GB haben locker gereicht - nochmal paar Euro gespart bzw in stärkeren i5 4590 investiert


----------



## Abeyz (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Das ist ja das Problem mein Budget ist leider begrenzt ich kann wirklich nur 1000€ nutzen keinen Cent mehr 

Das ist das derzeitige BuIld: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d5e43e53ff931f4a69f2459fbf2822e8d2bb70c7ce

Ich weiß nicht wo ich noch sparen soll vor allem weil die Leute ja alle meinen die MX200 250GB ist besser als die BX.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Sparmoeglichkeiten:
- zusaetzlichen CPU-Kuehler komplett weglassen
- guenstigeres Mainboard nehmen
- Windows fuer ein Viertel des Preises legal bei eBay kaufen

Aber ich wundere mich: du bist doch noch locker unterhalb deines 1000,- Limits. Oder willst du den Rechner fuer teuer Geld bei MF zusammenbauen lassen?


----------



## Abeyz (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Der Plan war zuerst ihn bei Hardwareversand zusammen bauen zu lassen jedoch meinten die gestern "Wir bauen ihn nur zusammen und schicken ihn los". Die machen keine Tests oder sonstiges und da ich wirklich 0 aber auch 0 Ahnung davon habe lass ich das von MF machen. Ich hab auch geschaut wegen dem zusammenbauen lassen von paar Membern aus dem Forum aber keiner wohnt wirklich in meiner Nähe und jemanden anzuschreiben das er schnell mal 30 Kilometer zu mir fährt das möchte ich nicht.


----------



## markus1612 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Wieso nicht? Die fahren gerne 30km, wenn du höflich fragst 
Dann noch die Angel mit nem fetten Stück Sahnetorte auswerfen und zack, sind sie da


----------



## the_leon (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Also, der Zusammenbau service von MF ist grottig!
das schaffst du sogar selber besser, wenn du manche dimge beachtest! Spiele-PC zusammenbauen - Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung mit Bildern - GameStar
Zu deinem Aktuellem Build!
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22010ab0fa2862f26683d8b51ddc8413883f14ceada16 das ist schon mal viel besser!


----------



## Abeyz (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ich weiß halt net wen ich nehmen soll Produktvergleich Cooltek Antiphon silber, schallgedÃ¤mmt (600045770), Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (NXDS3B) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## kleinerEisbär (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Also vom Design her würde ich den Nanoxia nehmen, an schlichtem Schwarz kann man sich nicht sattsehen und stört auch nicht so wie was glänzendes...
Zudem ist der Nanoxia ein bisschen größer und Nanoxia war in meinen Augen bisher auch die bessere Marke


----------



## Abeyz (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Pc ist bestellt! Danke für die zahlreiche Hilfe


----------



## the_leon (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Was hast du jetzt  bestellt??


----------



## Abeyz (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Hm das ganz normale Build halt:

CPU: i5-4460
CPU-Cooler: Thermalright True Spirit 90 M Rev.
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H
RAM: 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix
Graphics Card: MSI GeForce 960 2G
PSU: Super Flower Golden Green 450W HX 80+ Gold
Storage: Western Digital 1 TB
SSD: Crucial BX100 250GB
Case: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3

Ich hab leider nach der Bestellung gesehen das ich statt 1000€ doch 1100€ Budget hatte. Ich hätte wahrscheinlich nen i5-4590/Fractal R4/Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H/Crucial MX200 250GB & evtl. sogar noch die 4GB Version der GTX kaufen hätte können aber Naja das sind evtl. 5% mehr Performance die ich selber wahrnehme und lieber ist das Geld jetzt aufm Konto und in 2 Jahren hole ich mir dann ne ordentliche Grafikkarte etc.


----------



## the_leon (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Ehm ja, dir kann man ja auch nicht helfen...


----------



## kleinerEisbär (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

naja eigentlich ist das setup doch so jetzt ganz okay bis auf das netzteil, also in meinen augen für das budget.


----------



## the_leon (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

naja, das h97 d3h ist n bisschen overkill, und die 4gb 960 ist auch empfehlenswert!


----------



## Rurdo (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Einfach nur ein großer Fail.
EOL SSD, schlechteres NT als nötig (LC9550 kostet gleichviel), schlechte Grafikkarte mit viel zu wenig Speicher (4GB verdammt nochmal! Auch in WoW in hohen einstellungen wirst du einknicken) 
90mm CPU-Kühler, der wird dir auch die Ohren vollheulen wenn der mal aufdreht.

Aber hauptsache 16 Seiten diskutieren was besser ist, und im Endeffekt kommt ein Rechner raus wofür sich die gesamte Community eigentlich schämen sollte. Pfui. 
Das einzige was an diesem System durchgeht ist CPU, MB und RAM (Gehäuse ist geschmackssache solang alles reinpasst)..


----------



## kleinerEisbär (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Bist aber auch nen ganz schöner Schwarzseher, natürlich geht es besser, und natürlich ist die 4gb grafikkarte besser für hohe einstellungen in hd, aber es geht hier doch nach wie vor darum dem TE Vorschläge und Rat zu bieten, seine Entscheidung danach der Art in Frage zu stellen sollte man eher vermeiden. Es ist ja immernoch sein Geld und er kennt seine Bedürfnisse / Vorlieben besser als ein jeder von uns. 
Und so wie es aussieht ist er ja auf jeden Vorschlag eingegangen, wenn sie ihm auch nicht alle gefallen haben.  Und vielleicht sollten wir auch immer im Hinterkopf behalten dass das System von preis/leistung und beratung ein jedes Prebuild schlägt und dazu sind wir doch da, oder ?


----------



## markus1612 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



1and1 schrieb:


> Bist aber auch nen ganz schöner Schwarzseher, natürlich geht es besser, und natürlich ist die 4gb grafikkarte besser für hohe einstellungen in hd, aber es geht hier doch nach wie vor darum dem TE Vorschläge und Rat zu bieten, seine Entscheidung danach der Art in Frage zu stellen sollte man eher vermeiden. Es ist ja immernoch sein Geld und er kennt seine Bedürfnisse / Vorlieben besser als ein jeder von uns.
> Und so wie es aussieht ist er ja auf jeden Vorschlag eingegangen, wenn sie ihm auch nicht alle gefallen haben.  Und vielleicht sollten wir auch immer im Hinterkopf behalten dass das System von preis/leistung und beratung ein jedes Prebuild schlägt und dazu sind wir doch da, oder ?



Das hat er 16 Seiten lang, der TE hat die Vorschläge aber lustigerweise komplett ignoriert.


----------



## Rurdo (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



1and1 schrieb:


> Bist aber auch nen ganz schöner Schwarzseher, natürlich geht es besser, und natürlich ist die 4gb grafikkarte besser für hohe einstellungen in hd, aber es geht hier doch nach wie vor darum dem TE Vorschläge und Rat zu bieten, seine Entscheidung danach der Art in Frage zu stellen sollte man eher vermeiden. Es ist ja immernoch sein Geld und er kennt seine Bedürfnisse / Vorlieben besser als ein jeder von uns.
> Und so wie es aussieht ist er ja auf jeden Vorschlag eingegangen, wenn sie ihm auch nicht alle gefallen haben.  Und vielleicht sollten wir auch immer im Hinterkopf behalten dass das System von preis/leistung und beratung ein jedes Prebuild schlägt und dazu sind wir doch da, oder ?



Er kennt seine bedürfnisse, aber nicht die richtige Hardware die für seine Bedürfnisse passt. 
So wie es aussieht ist er auf 50% der Vorschläge eben nicht eingegangen. 

Und nein, wir sind auch nicht dafür da einfach nen Rechner zu zimmern der Besser ist als ein MM/Saturn rechner in der Preiskategorie ist. Das ist nämlich so ziemlich jeder Built von einem Laien. Wir sind dafür da solche Rechner zu optimieren und die besten Teile für sein geld rauszusuchen, die er ja jetzt zum teil nicht hat. 
Wie gesagt, EOL SSD, Überteuerte Grafikkarte mit viel! (und JA, es ist VIEL zu wenig speicher.. selbst ich habe schon 2GB vRAM, und das seit 6! Jahren, heutzutage sind 4GB vRAM sogut wie pflicht, in 1-3 jahren dann sogar 8GB) 
ein CPU-Kühler der bestimmt nicht leise ist wenn er aufdreht, ein Netzteil das besser ginge um den preis. Hab ich aber alles schon aufgezählt und wurde die letzten 16! Seiten bearbeitet!

Dass das ein Failthread ist erkennt man allein daran dass 16 Seiten um einen 850Eur rechner diskutiert wird. Da kann ja auch nix gescheites rauskommen.


----------



## Amon (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Die BX ist (noch) nicht EOL sondern sie hat "nur" einen miesen Controller. Ändert habe nichts daran dass das was sich der TE jetzt bestellt hat eher suboptimal ist.


----------



## the_leon (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

hab ich ja 1000mal gesagt!
statt bx100 ne mx200
statt dem True Spirit 90 nen Ben Nevis
statt der MSI gtx 960 2g ne Palit gtx 960 mit 4gb
usw...


----------



## Abeyz (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Okay.
Alles was ihr sagt kann ich mit Reviews/Benchmarks entkräften.

Wenn mir 3 Leute sagen das 4GB VRam nötig ist für WOW und es ca. gefühlt 5000 Threads gibt die sagen das die GTX 4GB nicht viel mehr leistet als die 2GB Version tut es mir leid.

Ich habe nicht nur bei PCGH rumgefragt sondern auch bei mehreren anderen Foren und wirklich dort gab es nicht so einen Aufschrei wie hier. Ich hab jedem meinen Standpunkt erklärt und jeder hat es normal hingenommen und es Verstanden. Dort hab ich auch Reviews/Benchmarks geliefert und jeder hat es eingesehen. Ich habe auch einen bekannten gefragt der Softwaretechnik studiert und der meinte der PC geht klar für meine Bedürfnisse anscheinend war sein Studium für die Katz wenn es nach euch geht. Ihr könnt mir wirklich nix nennen wieso ich zu euren Konfig's zugreifen sollte. Ich habe es oft genug gesagt ich spiele nur WoW ich spiel kein Witcher 3 ich spiel kein GTA ich spiel nix der gleichen. Und trotzdem soll ich eine 4GB GTX kaufen die nur mehr kostet und minimal mehr leistet für ein Game das von dieser minimalen Leistung eben so wenig bis gar nicht profitiert. Und ich glaub schon auf Seite 3-4 habe ich gesagt das ich kein Grafik-Fanatiker bin ich werde WoW auf Mittel/Hoch spielen das wars.

So und nun zum CPU-Kühler Krampf. Hier Heatpipe direct touch - die Wahrheit - ComputerBase Forum es gibt noch mehrere Thread's die es einfach verdeutlichen das für eine CPU die nicht mal Overclocked ein CPU-Kühler der eben auf diese "Heatpipe direct touch" Methode basiert nicht gerade gut ist. Einfach googlen.

Über die SSD kann man streiten ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das ich die MX200 genommen hätte hätte ich gewusst das ich doch noch paar € aufm Konto habe.

Was soll ich dazu noch sagen? Es gibt halt Wissenschaft und Religion, ich persönlich verlass mich lieber auf Messungen als auf Meinungen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen !  "Ironie off"


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Wo ist das Problem?
Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass die 2Gb Version reicht, dann kauf sie, ist dein Geld und deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Aufregen über einen 16 Seiten Thread. Auf wieviel Seiten wurden die wünsche des TE's ignoriert und krampfhaft versucht eine AMD Gpu zu rechtfertigen, trotz eindeutger Benchmarks?
 Mal an die eigene Nase packen.
Gehäuse ist Geschmack, gibt generell eher empfehlenswerte oder eben nicht, aber im Grunde egal.
Palit? Rly? Da werden nur stumpf Eckdaten gesehen. 4gb ist ja unbedingt besser. Wie schauts mit Service bei Palit aus?  Ich persönlich würd aus Erfahrung nicht unbedingt Palit empfehlen.

Das einzig wirklich kritisierbare wäre die ssd.


Wie wärs wenn mal wirklich auf die wünsche und Bedürfnisse der hilfesuchenden eingegangen wird?
In diesem Forum schwierig. Fängt bei der Gpu an. 
Anscheinend muss eine AMD eine Option sein. Wahrscheinlich selbst wenn der hilfesuchende einen Gsync Monitor schon hat und wirklich nur wow daddelt....

Schlimm genug der threadverlauf aber dann noch hier rumzuflamen ist echt grenzwertig.

So kann man doxh dieses Forum nicht für solche Dinge empfehlen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Einfach nur ein großer Fail.
> EOL SSD, schlechteres NT als nötig (LC9550 kostet gleichviel),



Ist es denn schlechter? I.d.R. wurde es bisher hier im Forum als gleichwertig bzw. sogar eine Winzigkeit hochwertiger verhandelt.



Rurdo schrieb:


> schlechte Grafikkarte mit viel zu wenig Speicher (4GB verdammt nochmal! Auch in WoW in hohen einstellungen wirst du einknicken)



Weder ist die Grafikkarte schlecht (oder springst du auch auf Amons, die empirisch nachgewiesene Realität ignorierenden Jammer-Zug auf?), noch gibt es irgendwelche Nachweise dafür, dass 2 GB für WoW nicht ausreichend wären.





Rurdo schrieb:


> Aber hauptsache 16 Seiten diskutieren was besser ist, und im Endeffekt kommt ein Rechner raus wofür sich die gesamte Community eigentlich schämen sollte. Pfui.



Und dein ewiges, herablassendes Gezeter ist ein Beispiel für konstruktive Mitarbeit in der Community? Zumal es in den strittigen Punkten (also die von mir zitierten) einfach quasi keine sachlichen und belegten Aussagen deinerseits gab.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Bis auf die SSD (die soo schlimm auch nicht ist) kann der Rechner doch genau das sehr gut was im Threadnamen gefordert wurde, ich denke auch dass eine 4GB sinniger gewesen wäre aber für WoW ist das halt nicht relevant... Bitte mit dem Flamen aufhören, das wirft nur ein mieses licht auf die Community (die sowieso schon viel zu viele Propellerjungen beherbergt )


----------



## NuVirus (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Sehe ich auch so für wow hätte es aber mehr gebracht nen i5 4590 zu nehmen und eben wie sowieso geschehen die 960 mit 2GB zu nehmen.

Man kann mehr als 2GB in Wow brauchen aber nicht mit der Leistung einer 960, diese ist bei normalen Spielen sogar die ideale Karte da sehr sparsam.


----------



## NuVirus (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC für WoW*

Läuft der PC jetzt wie gewünscht mit der 960?


----------

